# Parrot cichlid



## Catrina (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello. I have a fully-cycled 40 gallon tank right now, with a parrot cichlid (only about 2.5-3 inches right now), and three roseline sharks. When I got them at Al's Aquariaum, the employees said that these fish would work well together, but now people are telling me the parrot fish might be too agressive to be housed with the roseline sharks. Anyways, they are getting along great so far, so this is not the problem. The three roseline sharks are about 2.5-3 inches in length. I was told that I still have some room in my aquarium for some more fish, and as trying to figur out something to add, but it seems that, since the roseline sharks are more of community fish, and the parrot fish is a south american cichlid, that nothing works with both of them, only one or the other. I have been wanting to rescue a few parrot fish that I know of that are housed in a tank way too small for their size (there was about 5 parrot fish in a 10 gallon, unheated, unfiltered tank, not suprisingly there is only 4 left no, and one is sick), but these parrot fish are much bigger than mine (about 5 inches each), and so I am not sure if it would work to put one is my tank, especially with the roseline sharks. Would it work okay? Another option was to add a green terror fish, becuase I read that you can put south american cichlids with other south american ciclids (like my parrot fish), but then I am concerned for my roseline sharks. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The best thing you can do is get another tank for the roselines. This is the type of thing that makes us have more tanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

To begin with, the blood parrot you speak of is not a SA fish, but a man made frankenfish. I don't know if anyone knows for sure what they are from, exactly. Regardless, putting that many of them in a 40 would work as a short term solution, but if they were to all survive and grow, would be far too small a tank.
As far as adding a green terror, it may or may not work. Sometimes you can have a couple or even several different, SA or CA cichlids together without a problem, other times not so much. That tank is too small to allow each to have territories. That may work in your favor or not.


----------

